# help with bandage removal



## atmaturen (Jan 11, 2009)

I got my dogs dewclaws removed a little over a week ago, and I was supposed to remove the bandages on tuesday... but she wont let anyone near her feet. (she wouldnt before the surgery either). when we try to take them off she ends up biting us.

any suggestions?


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you soak her feet for a bit so the bandages come off quicker? And if it's an "us" situation can one of you distract her with a treat while the other one does the deed?


----------



## atmaturen (Jan 11, 2009)

I would try soaking the feet, but she doesnt like baths and I was told not to get the bandages wet... we tried distracting her and soon as she noticed what was happening the feet took priority. 

also she is a doberman-whippet mix.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Or, if it's an "us", you could try this:

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/1007/1051827.JPG

One person holds the head firmly to their shoulder (emphasis on "firmly"; you don't want to be bitten in the face), and like was just said, you could try distracting with a treat at the same time.

It'd be nice if you had some child-safe, -BLUNT- scissors, or bandage removal scissors, but if not, you'll have to just unwrap it, which, depending on how they wrapped it, could take time. =3

Maybe it would just be easier to take her back to the vet? They are prepared to handle dogs that don't really want to be handled that way, and you won't be seen as "the bad guy".


----------



## atmaturen (Jan 11, 2009)

yep. that hold looks familar. My friend (who is in the pre vet program at MSU and has worked at several kennels) and I tried to cut her nails like that. Mainly she just doesnt like her feet touched for any reason. She squirms and as soon as she has enough freedom she bites. We tried scissors but she wont sit still long enough to even get them close to her. 

The vet said its just medical tape... but they put it over bandages and now its stuck to the bandage pretty good.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

atmaturen said:


> I would try soaking the feet, but she doesnt like baths and I was told not to get the bandages wet....



I'm thinking you were told not to get her feet wet because it would soften the bandages and make them fall off, which while she's heeling not a great idea. But since it is your intent now to remove the wrappings don't worry *smiles*. As for baths, can't say I blame her, how about a water bottle to spray the bandages instead?


----------



## atmaturen (Jan 11, 2009)

also its her back feet that are bandaged if that makes any difference...

my concern was the fact that stitches are biodegradable and i didnt want to cause any damage to them...


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Personaly I would save myself the trouble and take her back to the vet to have the bandages removed. Usually a vet wont charge you for just removing stiches or bandages if they're the one who did the procedure. 

If you do decide to do it yourself then here's a few tips. Get a properly fit muzzle so no one gets hurt. In my experience alcohol works better than water for losening bandages, it makes the sticky tape lose it's stickyness better. If the position shown above doesn't work than your friend needs to hold her down on her side. She'd do this by holding a forleg and pinning down her shoulder with her forearm, and she'd use her other arm to hold the rear legs. I would assume you're friend has done this position before since she's "is in the pre vet program at MSU and has worked at several kennels", but if she hasn't doen this before then don't try it. Like I said before your best option is having your vet do it


----------



## atmaturen (Jan 11, 2009)

i soaked her feet in the bat, and she put her feet up on the side... then i leaned over her. held her with one arm and cut the bandage off with scissors. i guess standing in warm water is less stressful.


----------

